# sanity?



## spannaman (Jan 5, 2012)

hi everyone in the mens clubhouse, is sounded most like the pub?,i would greatly appreciate your ear a while if you would ,....my wife says my memories are not real...i remember when we split up years ago, i got curious went round our house banging on the door & heard someone jumping out the back window, she denied it,"letting the cat out" yea right, my mates in the pub talking to me like i know all about it 'the affair', i had his mrs shouting at me in the pub cos he had shagged my mrs, can you believe that, after we got back together her mum tells me 'it didnt mean anything you know'. im not bothered am i,says me, well i am, ive been a lot bothered over the years, ive thought about it a lot the phone calls,whispers, you knowthe more i think about it the more i realize what was goin on, anyway this crops up every couple of years even tho weve been together about 22yrs now., we had a big one new years eve,told her exactly what i knew ,it all came out,all my memories of that time., the long & short of it is,, she says i need help,all of my memories are not real, & she's convincing me, ive told her it doesnt matter it was before we we're married we just need to talk about the truth,she says its not true it never happened im imagining all of it.......im questioning my sanity! can i possibly have very vivid memories of all this stuff, conversations,times places...& its not real , i made it all up in my mind, is that possible, im a rational person i think....regards ..


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to gaslghting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mr.miketastic (Aug 5, 2010)

spannaman said:


> hi everyone in the mens clubhouse, is sounded most like the pub?,i would greatly appreciate your ear a while if you would ,....my wife says my memories are not real...i remember when we split up years ago, i got curious went round our house banging on the door & heard someone jumping out the back window, she denied it,"letting the cat out" yea right, my mates in the pub talking to me like i know all about it 'the affair', i had his mrs shouting at me in the pub cos he had shagged my mrs, can you believe that, after we got back together her mum tells me 'it didnt mean anything you know'. im not bothered am i,says me, well i am, ive been a lot bothered over the years, ive thought about it a lot the phone calls,whispers, you knowthe more i think about it the more i realize what was goin on, anyway this crops up every couple of years even tho weve been together about 22yrs now., we had a big one new years eve,told her exactly what i knew ,it all came out,all my memories of that time., the long & short of it is,, she says i need help,all of my memories are not real, & she's convincing me, ive told her it doesnt matter it was before we we're married we just need to talk about the truth,she says its not true it never happened im imagining all of it.......im questioning my sanity! can i possibly have very vivid memories of all this stuff, conversations,times places...& its not real , i made it all up in my mind, is that possible, im a rational person i think....regards ..


You may have been gaslighted. Google the term. Get the evidence and slap it down in front of her.


----------



## spannaman (Jan 5, 2012)

here's one then, she came round tonight said "ive booked a lie detector test" so she's actually going to do this , which means i am actually going mad you see, has this happened to anyone from what ive read on here to think your going crazy means your wife is having an affair & your in denial perhaps, but..my wife says she is having a lie detector test so i can grovel for all eternity which i would gladly do if only it didnt mean all my memories aint true!! so what about my sanity,whats real?


----------



## mr.miketastic (Aug 5, 2010)

spannaman said:


> here's one then, she came round tonight said "ive booked a lie detector test" so she's actually going to do this , which means i am actually going mad you see, has this happened to anyone from what ive read on here to think your going crazy means your wife is having an affair & your in denial perhaps, but..my wife says she is having a lie detector test so i can grovel for all eternity which i would gladly do if only it didnt mean all my memories aint true!! so what about my sanity,whats real?


I personally think polygraphs are total BS. So why aren't you contacting the OMW?
You did say that the OM's wife said something in public right? Your MIL even tried to rug-sweep it right? 
I may be feeding a troll here.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2011)

Only way to know for sure if you are hallucinating or not is to contact someone else that is in the know, or time to start spying. She might be calling your bluff, but you should be checking computer, cell phone and texting records now before she tries to sweep it all under the rug. Get a keylogger on her computer today. If you don't find any evidence, or can't dig up anything from the past. Go see a shrink...


----------



## spannaman (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks for your replys, its to late to start snooping it all happened years ago its just keeps coming back up like these things do, but the test is booked now for the 16th, so i really am questioning whats real, why would she be doing this if she has anything to hide? has she lost her memories because i can remember loads of stuff, either way i lose,if shes prooved right then im a nutcase if shes lying i lose my wife! perhaps ignorance is bliss after all, stuck between a rock & a hard place


----------

